# SANDNES | Elveparken | Pro



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Elveparken is the name given to a large re-development scheme being planned in the centre of the city of Sandnes. Sandnes is basically the lesser known sister in the "twin city" urban area of Stavanger-Sandnes. And for those that don't even know what Stavanger is then it's the third or fourth largest city in Norway and what is usually considered to be "oil capital" of the country. 

As said the project is still going through planning. So these renderings should probably be considered as tentative as of now.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Updated renderings with updated designs. Apparently the goal is to start the sale of the first apartments (hence these new renderings I guess) and the prep work like demolitions next year, but actually construction will have to wait until 2022 before it begins.


----------

